
Nuremberg Trials' Last Prosecutor Says We’re Committing Crimes Against Humanity - mpweiher
https://eand.co/the-last-prosecutor-from-the-nuremberg-trials-says-were-committing-crimes-against-humanity-4ab06053014f?gi=f91a8d090520
======
metabagel
Constantin, a 4-month-old baby boy was separated from his father, who was
subsequently pressured to sign a paper agreeing to be deported. He thought his
son would be reunited with him, but he was deported without his son. When the
family was finally reunited, Constantin was 9 months old and had spent the
majority of his life in foster care.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/16/us/baby-constantine-
roman...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/16/us/baby-constantine-romania-
migrants.html)

~~~
metabagel
"For weeks afterward, his mother struggled to get him to eat or sleep and
exchanged text messages with his foster mother, who offered advice on how he
liked to be cuddled and fed."

He seems to be developmentally delayed. He is late to walk on his own and late
to speak.

What happened in this case was state-inflicted child abuse.

~~~
Gibbon1
> state-inflicted child abuse

Everyone that had anything to do with this belongs in prison.

------
verisimilitudes
I wonder what he thinks of Israel. Is it okay for their soldiers to unload
bullets into children? Is it okay that they're just following orders?

------
a0-prw
What about the illegal war of aggression in 2003. Our (western) leaders are
war criminals.

------
tomohawk
Old man watches fake news, gets confused. Details at 10.

